# How much wattage required for AMD/ATI HD 7850 2 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card..??



## Sekhar (Oct 14, 2013)

Well I would like to know how much watts of power does "AMD/ATI HD 7850 2 GB" needs..
because I'm planning to buy it and I have a Corsair SMPS CX430 430 Watts PSU in my mind too..
Is 430 watts enough for it..??


----------



## rijinpk1 (Oct 14, 2013)

it should handle. but i suggest to get seasonic s12 ii 520 > antec vp450p > corsair cx430v2


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 15, 2013)

Antec VP450P -3000.


----------

